# Paint Thickness Gauge Cheap



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I would like to buy one but on the cheap. I don't detail the car all that much but would really like one so i can do other peoples car and take the doubt out.

So need a cheap and good one

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PD8 - around £180 iirc...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would also go for the paint detective. I know it sounds like a lot of money. but put it like this the first low spot it finds and it has paid for itself as to repaint a panel is about £150!


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

There is an uber cheap on here, but I don't think it will be much use, too inacurate.

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...ness-tester?da=1&TC=SRC-paint thickness gauge


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would also say the PD8, great piece of kit, easy to use and well priced considering the cost of a re-paint :thumb:


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Looking to spend now more than £100 but don't know if that is possible


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Where are you based im sure someone could give your car a once over


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

burger said:


> Where are you based im sure someone could give your car a once over


Op wants to do other peoples cars dude.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

didnt read that ... if thats the case then its worth every penny/


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

andysubaru30 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I would like to buy one but on the cheap. I don't detail the car all that much but would really like one so i can do other peoples car and take the doubt out.
> 
> ...


Gotta spend to earn though mate.

1st time ya burn through you'll say "wish i'de have bought that PD8"


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

up in inverness. yeah i know, what about ebay


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

andysubaru30 said:


> up in inverness. yeah i know, what about ebay


Keep an eye on the sales threads on here. Or check back a few pages to see if there's one that hasn't sold yet.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been looking at getting a Paint Gauge for some time now and Paint Detective sell the TG 902 which is half the price of the PD8.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151738 The 5th post down makes alot of sense and the reason why I am going for a TG 902.

You can pick up the 902 for as little as 75 inc del but paint detective sell them on ebay for 99 so think I would go with them as they are a known UK firm and worth the extra 15quid for the piece of mind


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I have been looking at getting a Paint Gauge for some time now and Paint Detective sell the TG 902 which is half the price of the PD8.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151738 The 5th post down makes alot of sense and the reason why I am going for a TG 902.
> 
> You can pick up the 902 for as little as 75 inc del but paint detective sell them on ebay for 99 so think I would go with them as they are a known UK firm and worth the extra 15quid for the piece of mind


Just to comment Paint Detective themselves posted on one of the threads here on that unit and said something along the lines of it is fine on flat surfaces but struggles with curved panels, which was what made me go for the PD8 instead and that was only to use on my own cars


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is the post mate just FYI............

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165357&highlight=accuracy


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> Just to comment Paint Detective themselves posted on one of the threads here on that unit and said something along the lines of it is fine on flat surfaces but struggles with curved panels, which was what made me go for the PD8 instead and that was only to use on my own cars





badman1972 said:


> Here is the post mate just FYI............
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165357&highlight=accuracy


Cheers for this, quite an interesting read. But thanks as I know have to decide between the 2 again :lol:


----------

